# RR Pump Trolley on track



## flyingtractors1 (Feb 4, 2012)

This is a 1/32 scale Rail Road Pump Trolley I've been working on. Now I'm training the Guines Pigs to work it.  ;D Ralph


----------



## mklotz (Feb 4, 2012)

Forget something?


----------



## flyingtractors1 (Feb 4, 2012)

. . . oops, :shrug:  Don't know why the picture didn't upload. Try again. Ralph


----------



## dalem9 (Feb 4, 2012)

That is nice , can you tell me were i can buy the plans ? Dale                                                                                                   P.S.This looks like a good project to build with my grandson .


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 4, 2012)

True story---My mother in law was kidnapped by a hobo on one of those things when she was a kid!!! She was about 9 years old at the time, and some of her friends seen it happen and rushed and told their parents. There was only one rail line out of town, and the road out of town paralleled the track, so the hobo was soon overtaken by a fleet of angry farmers driving model A and T Fords and mother in law was rescued. I think the hobo was badly beaten or lynched. This all took place around 1930 or so. Mother in law has been dead for 20 years now, but she was a nice lady and that was a very interesting tale of her childhood!!!---Brian


----------



## flyingtractors1 (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Dale. I didnt work from plans and haven't drawn any up, sorry. I tend to build from memory and some pictoral help. With this model I just cut up some brass tubeing (square and round) and bolted and soldered things together. You are certainly correct - Tinkering like this creates quality time for my grandson and me. I could back up and sketch something up, but I really don't have the equipment (nor the skill -probably) to render working drawings. Ralph


----------



## larry1 (Feb 4, 2012)

Ralph, Great looking pump trolly. larry


----------



## bronson (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice pump trolley. The finish on the brass is very nice. Great work. :bow:


----------



## arnoldb (Feb 5, 2012)

;D I really like the trolley Ralph - great job Thm:

Is that Gauge 1 or Gauge 0 track ? - a bit difficult to tell from the coin, as I don't even know what coin it is 

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## flyingtractors1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks All. The Trolley is not exactly to scale - limited by available materials (nuts & bolts, etc.), but it runs, and it really does work, on a #1-G track which is 1.75 (44.45mm) between rails. The Guinea pigs will be out of scale - may need to train a pair of mice to work it since mototizing it would defeate the purpose.   Ralph


----------



## steamer (Feb 5, 2012)

Cool!

Dave


----------



## flyingtractors1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi All, We've got the trolley in motion on a short track. Ralph


----------



## dalem9 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks Ralph .More pictures would help , As I am able to build things from then .Again Thanks .Dale


----------



## flyingtractors1 (Feb 6, 2012)

I'll try to post some RR Trolley build photos. Ralph


----------



## dalem9 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks Dale


----------



## flyingtractors1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Dale. Thanks for your inrerest in the trolley. Sorry, I don't have any plans for this model. I just built it as I went along. The axle that you see in the picture is a hollow tube soldered onto the rails, and the wheel shaft rides in the tube which was notched to accomodete axle and drive gear. Same with the crank and the other set of wheels. I'll try to draw up and post a sketch. It was a fun and simple build. Ralph


----------



## hobby (Feb 6, 2012)

That is really nice workmanship.

Great job in designing the mechanical aspect of it as well.
To make a very nice working model.


----------



## willburrrr2003 (Feb 7, 2012)

What a quality piece of work!  Thank you for sharing it with us, your attention to detail and obvious love of mechanical works is quite evident :bow:

Regards,

  Will R.


----------



## bezalel2000 (Feb 7, 2012)

That's really nice Ralph

I was a little disappointed. I was hoping to see the big RR trade mark radiator, carrying the Spirit of Ecstasy :'(

Doh! - That's Rail Road - not Rolls Royce

Next one maybe? ;D

Bez


----------



## flyingtractors1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks guys. Maybe next I'll build a real engine or something like that. Anybody have any :idea: :idea:?  Ralph


----------

